# Gymnastics Rings



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know where i can buy a set? Looked all over the net and surely it doenst cost as mush as 50 odd quid for a set. Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

london kettlebell sell them if i rember rightly, but all that kinda of speciality stuff is going to cost $$$.

heres some on ebay..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Elite-Gymnastic-Rings-for-Strength-Fitness-Training_W0QQitemZ160239015713QQihZ006QQcategoryZ79793QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

yeah the cheapest ive seen them for is 54quid. Surely a bit of nylon rope and 2 rings dont cost that much :lol:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.roguefitness.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=381&osCsid=cb87f89310a95c9cb9d0bfff30366735

http://www.ironwoodyfitness.com/


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

I got mine from extreme rings and were 48 squid. Use them on goal posts and they work pretty damn well.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

i made a set also................strong webbing from Aki (B&Q type place) i used some plumbers pipe to make a handle shape and that was it ok for everything including muscle ups...............though the handles are flat ...............cost about £10 to make...............on the crossfit forum theres instruction on making circular rings from plastic pipe and sand and webbing, but ones i use work fine

some locations to get rings and equipment

http://www.ringtraining.com/

for rings

http://www.kettlebells.co.uk /olympicrings.html

and here too

http://www.janssen-fritsen.com/me-rings.asp

some good bits here

different rings for sale here

http://www.gillathletics.com/GillItemView.aspx?FSID=TA1598


----------

